# Review - New Olight S20 Baton LED Flashlight



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just received a new light in the mail on Saturday. It is my first flashlight from the brand: Olight.

I usually order all my lights from Todd at Illuminationgear.com - However, I needed a new nightstand flashlight, and I had almost $50 worth of Amazon credit card points. So, the light only cost me a few dollars (it is normally around $50) after I used my points...

I wanted a new nightstand flashlight because at night, I often go check the thermostat in the hallway... And, the light I've been using has been too bright... Even on its lowest setting.

The thermostat is outside of my 5 year old son's bedroom, and I always have to put my hand over it so I don't light up the whole hallway and wake him up. I bought this new Olight LED flashlight because it has a very low moonlight setting. That lowest setting is 0.5 lumens.

However, I was surprised at how bright this little sucker is. With its shallow reflector, it has a LOT of flood. The settings are:

- 0.5 Lumens (battery lasts 25 days)
- 5 lumens (battery lasts 120 hours)
- 100 Lumens (battery lasts 9 hours)
- 470 lumens (battery lasts 2 hours and 15 minutes)

The throw isn't as far as my everyday carry Eagletac T20C2 Mk II, but for indoor use, the very wide spill of the Olight S20 is really useful.

For a nightstand light, I wanted something really dim for my nightly use to not wake up my son. But, if there is an intruder - I want something that can crank up in intensity. This definetly does it.

This is my first LED flashlight light where the activation switch is NOT on the rear tail cap. But, if you leave the clip on the body of the flashlight (it is removable if you wish), it makes it much easier to "feel" where the button is (the activation button is on the opposite side of the clip).

To change the light level, all you do is hold the button momentarily, and it goes up to the next light level intensity. When you turn it off, it comes back on at the level you had it last.

The light comes with two CR123A batteries, a lanyard loop, and a couple other things. I personally use the lithium ion 18650 rechargeable batteries instead of non rechargeable, primary batteries. The inside of the Olight S20 body is large enough to accommodate the 18650 battery size.

One last cool feature: the tail cap on the light is magnetic. So, you can stick it somewhere, or even sideways on a metal surface, and it will stick. If someone bought this for everyday carry use, this could be useful (depending on what kinda job you have or where you typically work).

Overall, I really like this light. I spent a long time looking at various lights that had very low light levels, but also were bright enough to use if you needed to light up a situation with a potential intruder. I also wanted a light that was still tall enough to reach for and grab in the dark. Many of these lights were 1 cell lights, or they used AA or AAA batteries. This light is shorter than a typical 2 cell "tactical light," but not too short. I did try it out 1 or 2 times last night, and i could easily grab it in the dark when I tried.

Overall, I am very happy with the light


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Where's it manufactured? :watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

More than likely, China.

Almost everything is... 

I have numerous Eagletacs, which I have had for several years (they are chinese). Very happy with their build quality. 

Also, I have owned many Solarforce lights - surefire clones that are easily the equal to surefires (probably the best of any clone). I assume you are pointing out that it isn't a surefire or streamlight (made in America). If I am wrong with what I think you meant, I apologize.

However, if I am right - tons of other great light companies that make tough products. If I had to pay surefire prices, I'd only have 1 or two lights. I won't pay that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> More than likely, China.
> 
> Almost everything is...
> 
> ...


I won't go out of my way to buy a product that is made in China. That's not to say that I haven't purchased a Chinese product by chance. I have.

It's been my experience that nothing made in China is of any consequence or quality. For me, I'd rather spend a bit more (or in some cases....a lot more) and get something in return of value.

I can't think of a single Chinese product that holds or increases in value, as time goes by. Well.....maybe a couple of Norinco products, but that's about it.

I'm glad that you like the light and are pleased with it. It should serve you well for a couple of weeks or maybe a month or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I'm glad that you like the light and are pleased with it. It should serve you well for a couple of weeks or maybe a month or two. :mrgreen:


Funny. We are all entitled to our opinion.

However, at my peak, I had probably 35+ lights until I started to sell some off last year.. I was into collecting, and had a ton of them. Never really had any problems with any of them - I didn't buy garbage.

But, I finally decided that in a few years - all those ones on my shelf would be worthless as newer and newer tech came out. So, I only kept the ones I actually used.

But, there are many very durable brands besides those 2 main American ones.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Funny. We are all entitled to our opinion.
> 
> However, at my peak, I had probably 35+ lights until I started to sell some off last year.. I was into collecting, and had a ton of them. Never really had any problems with any of them - I didn't buy garbage.
> 
> ...


The most important thing is that you are happy with it. That's all that really matters. :smt023

I have to admit, I wanted a really good rail light for my recently acquired SIG P226 Tac-Ops. I have a StreamLight TLR-1 on my SIG P250C, and am very happy with it. But I wanted to go one step better.

It took a couple of days to come to grips with the SureFire X-300 Ultra's price. I did some searching and found a "good" price on E-Bay, from a reputable seller with a great rating.

I went ahead and bought one. Looking back, I got past the sticker shock and am now comfortable knowing that I couldn't have done any better for quality and reputation.

Money comes and goes. True quality pretty much lasts forever.

I have a substantial hand tool collection. It's a roll-away type and it weighs over 1500 lbs. 100% of the tools are all American-Made. When the day comes that I no longer do any wrenching, I'll sell it all for a very pretty penny. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a TRL1, and have owned a few of them over the years.

I did actually go to buy an X300 a couple years back... or so... I was all set to get one, and the local shop was cheaper than most online places...

It was to go on a Beretta M9A1... And, I brought my gun wit me to the local shop to get one...

However, on all 3 new ones in the shop, the switch was super stiff. Try as you might, no one in the shop could activate any of the 3 with your trigger finger. There just wasn't enough hand strength to do it because the switch was so stiff. While I wanted an X300, I got a TRL1 instead. It works exactly as I want it to... With the trigger finger. I've owned M3s and M5 lights before (before the LED craze) - and, that is my preference of activation.

So, no X300 for me because of that 1 issue. They suggested maybe trying graphite spray to loosen it up, but I didn't wanna take the gamble that this would work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I have a TRL1, and have owned a few of them over the years.
> 
> I did actually go to buy an X300 a couple years back... or so... I was all set to get one, and the local shop was cheaper than most online places...
> 
> ...


My SureFire X-300 Ultra was exactly twice the price of my StreamLight TLR-1. I don't have any issues with the switch on the X-300, but kinda like the function of the TLR-1 a little better.

The SureFire is much brighter than the TLR-1 though. Anyways, I'm happy as can be with both lights and would recommend either one in a NY heart-beat. :smt1099

I have heard nothing but great comments in regards to SureFire's guarantee / customer service. For the most part, if a product of theirs is returned for some defect or issue, rather than repair it, they just send you a new one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a chance tonight to compare this light with my favorite brand - Eagletac... I compared it to my P20C2 Mk II and T20C2 MK II Eagletac lights. Those two are my every day carry lights that I interchange day to day.

Obviously, the Eagletac T20 is a larger, "tactical style" flashlight. It is slightly more powerful in its output, and it has a much larger reflector than the Olight. The T20 Eagletac puts out more light and throws further because of this. But, the T20 is at the maximum size of a every day carry, pocketable flashlight.

I will say that I WAS surprised at the comparison between the P20 Eagletac and the new Olight. The output was about the same between the two, and the Olight's color output was a bit warmer than the Cool light of the P20 Eagletac. The Olight is also 1 inch shorter than the P20 Eagletac, and the Olight has a smaller reflector. For me, I was very surprised at the comparison. The light cone is also a bit wider on the Olight, due to the shallower reflector.

I think the S20 Olight would make a fantastic every day carry light if not for *one* thing... The clip on the light is opposite the direction of the clip on the Eagletacs... Meaning that if you clip it into your pants pocket, the light lens would be pointed up (out of your pocket) instead of down... This could get the glass lens scratched over time. However, it would work very well if you clip it onto a front shirt pocket. And, if you carry it off your body or keep it around just for a good flashlight somewhere, then this is not an issue...

I've also used this light many times at night over the past week - as I bought it for an intended purpose. The lowest Moonlight setting is very nice. It does exactly what I wanted it to do - but you can really crank up the light with 3 settings over and above the Moonlight setting.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Shipwreck, 

With all of your flashlight experience, what's the 2 or 3 best everyday carry lights? Balance between size, cost, lumens, throw, etc. I don't care if its "tactical" or not. I just need a light. Tail switches are my preference, as they don't usually don't turned on in my pocket. 

After reading some of your posts and doing a little surfing, I see that Solarforce has a T1 that is very light, fairly small, and claims 505 lumens at 100%. Not sure about the lumen rating, but I thought it might be worth a try.

By the way, thanks for all of the reviews lately.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> Hey Shipwreck,
> 
> With all of your flashlight experience, what's the 2 or 3 best everyday carry lights? Balance between size, cost, lumens, throw, etc. I don't care if its "tactical" or not. I just need a light. Tail switches are my preference, as they don't usually don't turned on in my pocket.
> 
> ...


Honestly - for an EDC light... the two I actually use everyday are my two favorites...

- Eagletac T20C2 MK II ( EagleTac T20C2 MKII - 770 Lumen Get this version: XM-L2 U2 COOL - 850 Lumen/681 ANSI Lumen for $89.99)
- Eagletac P20C2 MK II ( EagleTac P20C2 MKII - 770 Lumens Get this version: XM-L2 U2 COOL 850 Lumen/622 ANSI Lumen for $73.99)

These are the two I carry all the time. The P20C2 MK II was the very first nice LED I bought. It is a bit smaller and more pocketable. It has more flood than throw - and puts out a nice, wide light cone. The T20C2 MK II is a little bigger and can use rechargable lithium ion 18650 batteries. It has a bit more throw, as the reflector is bigger.

I can clip either inside of my front pocket. Obviously, the T20 is a bit wider.

Both of these are upgradable. I have had mine for a while.. When a new LED comes out - just pay like $28, and you can drop in the latest tech... No need to buy an entirely new light if ya wanna upgrade.

The T20 puts out an actual 681 lumens max (out the front). The P20 puts out an actual out the front 622 lumens max.

Third choice - LumaPower Trust 2. The clip on the light is actually my favorite clip on an LED light this size: LumaPower High Output Lights

Scroll down the page to this: LumaPower TRUST-2 (XP-G R5) 450 Lumens! Its not quite as bright, but is a great light. This was an EDC for a while - I now keep it in my car. He is running a sale right now - once you add it to the shopping cart, it is $43.49 shipped. It too has a tailcap switch.

However - as started in my review up above - this new Olight is super sweet. If front pocket carry is not a requirement, and you don't mind a front button... The Olight S20's light output is just a little more preferable to the Eagletac P20. However, for what you are asking... The P20 would be better than the Olight.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Honestly - for an EDC light... the two I actually use everyday are my two favorites...
> 
> - Eagletac T20C2 MK II ( EagleTac T20C2 MKII - 770 Lumen Get this version: XM-L2 U2 COOL - 850 Lumen/681 ANSI Lumen for $89.99)
> - Eagletac P20C2 MK II ( EagleTac P20C2 MKII - 770 Lumens Get this version: XM-L2 U2 COOL 850 Lumen/622 ANSI Lumen for $73.99)
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem... The website changes the forum of the link - but there are hyperlinks in my description above - answering your question. They just don't look like they are there. Mouse over them and you will see then. Takes you right to the pages...

Let me know what you end up getting


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazon.com: Energizer Night Strike LED Light with Swivel Head: Sports & Outdoors

Best free flashlight I've ever had. I've had it for a couple years now, been meaning to do a good review on it.. maybe I'll use it as my intro into youtube stardom... lol

anyways, I post it because it has a few features you may like. It's NOT the brightest flashlight ever, but that's not what it's for. It has 3 colored LED's that provide a good amount of light for looking around things. One red, one blue and one green. Red is best for preserving night vision and NOT disturbing anyone who may be sleeping. I use this function ALL THE TIME in the barracks on deployment or on field excercises. The blue is phenominal for making fluids standout, my prime example of this is we using sounding rods to tell how much fuel is in our 200 gallon tanks on the boats, and being able to tell where that damn diesel line is at is impossible at night with normal lights, even extremely bright surefires and the like don't help. But switch the little blue led on and BOOM, there it is. It's awesome.

There's supposed to be a good reason for the green light, but honestly... I don't know. I don't use it much. There is also an IR led, and it really is IR, not one of the wannabe red lights that pretend to be, but I don't see most people having any need for that.

The main light is good. Not great, not shitty, but good.

Now the second main reason I bring this light up is that every LED and the main light can be dimmed. Press the button once it comes up full brightness (which for the main white light is 100 lumens). Press it again and it steps down. Again and it steps down further. one more time and off. If you wait for 5 seconds between any setting press the button again and it's off.

It has a clip for a belt or Molle, it swivels bit more than 90 degrees which can be useful for working on something with both hands and still illuminating something. It runs on double aa's which are easier and cheaper than those damnable cr123 the military loves... assholes. and it's very durable. it's a great little flashlight. it's also waterproof. and it's also about 50 bucks..


----------

